# Lost another cat



## Sarujo (Jan 7, 2013)

We had gotten a two tone tuxedo cat as a kitten rescue last year. She was named Bella after Bella Swan. I didn't pick it out. If I had named after a Twilight character, it would have been Alice.

So, at first Bella was just like any other Kitten when we got her. With the exception that had a cold. Which we doctored on with vet prescribed meds. Eventually when she reach adulthood, we slowly began introducing her to the outdoors. Occasionally letting her sleep inside at night. As an adult, Bella became a somewhat of a skidish cat. Making the task of bringing her in of a night somewhat of a challenge for me. As she would not respond to any method of calling her to come. I suspect that a contributing factor was the fact that being held was at times a rather uncomfortable experience for her. Just picking her up any way would get modest meow, as if she was trying say no. When she was inside, her skidisness would go away and she would become a very humble cat. Which I found to be very odd. It was as if she had two personas. A indoor persona: loving and kind, and an outdoor persona: wild and timid.

A couple of months ago we moved to another house. Some time after, a change came over Bella's outdoor persona. She wasn't as quick to run from me as she had been at the other house. At nights, laying at my feet under my desk became her favorite napping spot, unless I tried to pet her. Then she would briefly move to another spot.

Earlier today, Bella died from unknown causes. The day before, bell had started vomiting. To prevent a mess I took her outside. On the way out exiting my bedroom, she began to panic. Something she had never done before. I sat her outside and watched her off. I noticed that her walking was staggered while leaving. I figured that it was a simple illness and that she could handle. So I went to take nap. I was awoken with the news that Bella was laying at the front steps with erratic breathing and that a few minutes later, she went under the porch swing to lay. Afterwords, she was gone.

Bella was a unique cat and was too young to die. I do wish I knew what was the cause of her death for closure, but maybe I'll never know. I will miss having her around.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds like she ate/drank something poisonous.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. She was a pretty cat.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss. She was beautiful....


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Very pretty girl. Sorry for your loss. 

I was thinking the same thing MowMow was; ingested something toxic/poisonous


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

How old was she? She was a beautiful girl and I am deeply sorry for the loss.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Bella. It's always so hard to lose a kitty, but it seems somehow particularly unfair when they're so young.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like it may have been going on for awhile.
You say you lost "another" cat. Is this a pattern you can discern or do you think it is just a terrible coincidence you have lost more then one young cat? (I'm not judging, but wondering if there are mean neighbors outside?)


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

My first thought was poison but re-reading what you posted, I wonder about some degenerative disease.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't think a degenerative disease would progress so fast. 
Why do you think the cats need to be outside? The number of dangers outside are far too many to be worth it. Sounds to me like she wanted to live inside, why not let her? You did have have her spayed? Just that you never mentioned it.
Why on earth did you not take her to a vet?


----------



## Sarujo (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. Bella was a rescue kitten from a neighboring town. When we got her last year, she was a mere kitten, but nobody knows when she was born. Bella was the second of three cats that we currently have. Pongo and Grover are the other two.

I'm sorry, I'm mistaken about the timeline. I've gone back over one of my older post, and found that she was born sometime in September of 2012, and was spayed on April 11, 2013. So I'm guessing she would have been two by this September.

To answer a concern. Most of the cats we've had over the years died under various circumstances. Kacey, a black, domestic short hair mixed with Siamese that my mother's ex-boyfriend had, died from kidney failure due to being a runt. Ruby a calico, domestic short hair died from feline leukemia after giving birth to kitten who died with her. Another black, domestic short hair whom I could never think of a name for, died from a car. Kimba, a white, domestic short hair died from a car, as it was lying on one of the tire as it started in drive. Recently, a litter of kitten we we're trying to find homes for, all died one by one mysteriously. Finally, Bella as you already know. Then there are at least a few cats that we have had that simply disappeared and never returned. It should be noted, these recent kittens that died never had any kind of contact with Pongo or Bella.

The house we currently live in has three things of interest. Behind us, is a type of industrial site, either metal works or a sawmill. Not too sure. The house down the road also has a private own auto mechanic shop. The third is our cheep above ground swimming pool. It doesn't use chlorine, but rather something else that is better at keeping a pool clean and is better on your skin. Still, I don't know how it would affect a cat if ingested. I have wondered if a sadistic neighbor might have left a dish of radiator fluid out, but that would not account for Pongo and Grover still being alive. As I've always been told that radiator fluid is something that no animal can resist.

As for living conditions, it's impossible to keep a cat indoors 24/7 when you live in a house with ********. ******* logic regarding a cat it's, "Cats belong outdoors" and when bringing up medical concerns, it's always, "It's a cat, it can take care of itself". The last two previous houses we were renting from, did not allow cats. The first landlord, an alcoholic ex-Marine, did not allow any pets. Including "fish in a bowl". The other, said we could have at least one dog, and then held that over our heads upon moving out.

Right now there was some talk regarding getting another cat to replace Bella. I suggested it was not a good idea. As if died from something poisonous, then Pongo and Grover are still at risk.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sarujo said:


> As for living conditions, *it's impossible to keep a cat indoors 24/7 when you live in a house with *********.


 Not to make light of it, but this made me laugh. At least you are honest.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Glad I live alone so I can put my kitties health and safety first, and the red neck ego last.. LOL


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It sounds by the description of her symptoms that Bella may have been poisoned. She could have got into something from the nearby auto mechanic shop. Antifreeze in radiator fluid is attractive to cats with fatal results. 
Ethylene glycol poisoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

